# Seiko 5 Date Set



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

A very hearty good morning.

I noticed over the week-end that the date change on one of my Seiko 5's is different from the others I have. On all of them except this one, the day and date is changed by turning the crown clockwise or counterclockwise after pulling the crown out to the first position. Quite standard, I thought. Only on this one, the older of the lot, the date is changed in the same way as the others, but the day of the week changes by repeatedly pushing the crown in.

Did Seiko change the way the day is set on later models, or is it just a different movement that is still also installed in some newer Seiko's? Is it an indication of where the watch was made?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It will be movement related Marius, compare the 4 digit numbers on the case back....


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the watch you are refering to is powered by either a 6106, 6119, or 7009 Movt. I'm not sure whether the 6106 or 6119 had Seiko 5 on the dial though... So I'd say that perhaps you have a 7009 which compares favourably with the modern Seiko 5's which are powered by a 7S26 Movt.

Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

In my experience older Seikos often have a "push the crown in" quickset day/date change mechanism. Later models changed to the more conventional method


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Which were the other movts that had this sort of date change mech. and any idea when Seiko changed to the present system...







I want to improve my knowledge!! [is it called WISdom????]

Joli.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Katt said:


> Which were the other movts that had this sort of date change mech. and any idea when Seiko changed to the present system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Joli

The 6139 chrono also uses this kind of date change, I have a couple of the 'helmet' cased ones (with the stupidly fiddly tiny crown).


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Thx for that info...
















Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Which were the other movts that had this sort of date change mech. and any idea when Seiko changed to the present system... I want to improve my knowledge!! [is it called WISdom????]


Both my 6119's and 6106's use this type of day/date change. I've also got a 7018 flyback chronograph, on this watch only the day is changed by pushing the crown in, whilst the date is changed in the conventional "pulling the crown out and turning it" way. This is quite a rare watch, I think, which doesn't work that well really (unfortunately). On the 2205 150m diver the date is changed by unscrewing the crown and then pulling the crown outwards - it's sprung loaded (I have a feeling that you may know this already







).

Variety is the spice of life with Seikos - one of the reasons why I like 'em so much


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are right Paul... How did I forget that...!!! I've only been wearing my BM & 4205's for the last few weeks... I'd actually forgotten that 'feature' on the 2205's...
















Joli.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Katt said:


> I think the watch you are refering to is powered by either a 6106, 6119, or 7009 Movt. I'm not sure whether the 6106 or 6119 had Seiko 5 on the dial though... So I'd say that perhaps you have a 7009 which compares favourably with the modern Seiko 5's which are powered by a 7S26 Movt.
> 
> Joli.
> 
> ...


Man, some guys are HOT! The one with the push-action for the day change is a 7009-3040. I only know this because I happen to be wearing it. It has the "5" on the dial, and the crown just about at 4. I shall check the numbers on the others tonight.

So, is this 7009 movement a discontinued movement, or just one that is being installed in Seiko's from a different factory? This happens to be the only Seiko 5 I have that still has the stainless steel back. I have heard that the reason they are so "affordable" nowadays, is that they are not made in the original factory anymore, and are almost to be regarded as "lower quality". Of course I feel that is probably a load of "dingo's kidneys". I have not been able to mistreat any Seiko 5 enough to make it quit on me. Date and day change also still works perfectly.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

According to:

http://www.ozdoba.net/swisswatch/caliber.html

The 7009 calibre started production in 1970! and has a power reserve when fully 'wound' of 47hrs... I'd always thought that the 7009 was produced between the 6306/6309 and the Modern 7S26... [i was foillowing the Diver line 6105. 630*, 7002, 7S26] So you learn something every day!!!!














As far as I'm aware the 7009 is no longer in production...

That a large proportion of Seikos low/mid end production is no longer Japan based is true... however they are produced in Seiko Factories by Seiko trained workers to Japanese quality controls... So I wouldn't say that they have lower quality due to the production methods etc. [i blame all of this 'knowledge' on my other 1/2 because he does a lot of background research... He bought me some lovely Ladies Seiko watches... Which meant that I have had to do some research about them!!!]

Joli.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 7009 is indeed an older movement. I believe the move to the more modern date change method we are familiar with today is just through progress of design of the movement, however I did read somewhere that seiko deliberatly moved from the push in crown as there is always a remote possibility of changing it by accident.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Katt said:


> According to:
> 
> http://www.ozdoba.net/swisswatch/caliber.html
> 
> ...


 Good morning.

Thanks for that information. I checked the others I have last night, and yes, they are all 7S26 etc. They all have "Singapore" on the rotor. The thing is, my 7009 also has Seiko Singapore on the rotor.

I also have three ladies' Seiko 5's. They are like very "qute" little miniatures of the gentleman's watches. The one feature I really like about them, is the fact that they can also be crown wound. Would be nice if the gents Seiko's could do that.

Marius.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes it's a definite advantage to have a wind-up option... The only Seikos that can do this though as far as I'm aware are some of the older ladies Seikos... 2205 etc. the mid-size [is that the right term?] 4205 / 4206 and of course the Grand Seikos!!!!

Joli.


----------

